# Snow White and the Huntsman



## Phayes (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone else seen the preview for, "Snow White and the Huntsman"? I'd like to know what everyone thinks of it. It certainly has the look and feel of really well done film fantasy. I'm also aware that these types of things have and impeccable ability to fall on their faces.

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY67V0wOlz8 (embed fail.)


----------



## Giant (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, that looks really good. And I don't even like Kristen Stewart.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 2, 2012)

I think it looks a hell of a lot better than *the other Snow White movie* that's scheduled to come out.

Not that you can necessarily tell based on the trailers, but "Snow White and the Huntsman" looks like it could possibly be good, whereas "Mirror, Mirror"'s trailer is full of lame puns and obvious jokes.


----------



## mythique890 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was really excited to see it until I realized Kristen Stewart was in it.  Her acting is positively flat.  I'll probably still see it, though.  Since I'm going in pre-disappointed I figure I can't help but be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Masronyx (Jan 2, 2012)

I liked the trailer.  I may go see it or wait until it comes out on DVD. Looks interesting.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought it was going to turn into a Summer's Eve commercial.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw this trailer recently and it looks like Charlize Theron will carry the whole movie.  Kristen Stewart is incapable of making any expression other than "bored."  Even when she's wearing plate mail and swinging a sword, she looks bored.  Maybe she'll prove me wrong.  Looks like it could be a cool reboot.


----------



## Aravelle (May 9, 2012)

I can't WAIT for this. I heard and saw blips at Comic Con... I know most people don't, but I do like Kristen. She has more facial expressions than people think, and I'd like to see how she does in this. Regardless of her acting, the plot and graphics alone will be worth the money.


----------



## Ireth (May 9, 2012)

It looks interesting. I can't say I'm a huge Kristen Stewart fan after seeing her in Twilight, but I'll give her the benefit of the doubt. Maybe her acting has actually improved. (Though her being "fairest of them all" is REALLY a matter of opinion.)


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (May 9, 2012)

I despise Twilight and everything it stands for, but I like Kristen Stewart, and _SWATH_ looks like it could be good. I'm not predisposed against it, anyway. We'll see how the reviews go.


----------



## Saigonnus (May 9, 2012)

I don't find Kristen Stewart to be a good choice for the Protagonist, I have never really liked her as an actress and she's definitely doesn't have the "Fairest one of all" down... but likely I will find some excuse to watch it, since I do love the fantasy genre and even the wifey was impressed with the trailer. As most people know (but may not care) that the trailers are always the juiciest bits of the movie and often are the ONLY good parts in a movie, making them flop in the box office.


----------



## Mindfire (May 10, 2012)

Sorry folks, it reminds me of that garbage red riding hood movie, i.e. another attempt to turn a classic fairy-tale into a new way to cash-in on the twilight fanbase. _Hate. It._


----------



## Aravelle (May 10, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Sorry folks, it reminds me of that garbage red riding hood movie, i.e. another attempt to turn a classic fairy-tale into a new way to cash-in on the twilight fanbase. _Hate. It._



The difference with this is that its not focusing so much on sex appeal. Red Riding Hood REEKED of twilight, regardless of the actors. They both were stunning visually, but this one seems more.. empowering? It reminded me of a fantasy Joan of Arc.


----------



## Twilight Flyer (May 10, 2012)

I saw Mirror, Mirror a couple times and thoroughly enjoyed that movie.  Very fun.  Lily Collins does great as Snow White and Julia Roberts is downright amazing as the wicked queen.

I'm going to see The Huntsman simply for Charlize Theron.    I am not a Kristen Stewart fan at all.

It was interesting that Lily Collins was turned down for the role in the Hunstman because Kristen Stewart had a lot more star appeal.  But I loved Collins in Mirror.  Stewart?  Meh...


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (May 11, 2012)

I don't get a Twilight vibe from _SWATH_ at all. Just because K-Stew's in it doesn't do that. (Ever see _The Runaways_?) _SWATH_ looks like a dark action movie; nothing about the trailers are obvious warning signs, though.


----------



## Aravelle (May 11, 2012)

I agree with Ben.

 Honestly never saw Snow White looking like Lily Collins. I saw her with long black waves and curls with bright coloured eyes. Kristen basically fits that- although I could think of other, "fairer" choices. She's not going to make the movie suck. People are so damn harsh on her. :/


----------



## Endymion (May 21, 2012)

We already have the perfect snow white movie.


----------



## Aravelle (May 22, 2012)

Oh? Which one?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 10, 2012)

I have watched Snow White and the Huntsman yesterday after waiting impatiently for many days, and now I can say to everyone here that I really liked this movie!!

It's a great story about a medieval-fantasy world packed with action, creatures, stunning landscapes and Magic, honestly I was not expecting to find so much supernatural element in this movie and, at least in my opinion, this is not just a fairytale movie but a true Fantasy movie on its own right =)

I recommend you all to watch it if you have not done so already...

Queen Ravenna seems to me more evil and more magically powerful than the White Witch from the Narnia movie, and it's great that, for the final battle, the story did not need an army of a million riders to have a great and epic end.


----------



## Endymion (Jun 10, 2012)

It was a pretty good movie. Thor was really good, so was the queen. Stewart was, well Stewart (which is a good thing for Stewart fans but not a good thing for the others).


----------



## Endymion (Jun 10, 2012)

But yeah, the disney animation is by far superior in every way (and I became a Master! Do I get any privileges? No? Damn!).


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jun 10, 2012)

The entire movie felt very focus-tested, with sex and violence just strong enough to provide an occasional shock, but never strong enough to cause even the faintest whiff of controversy. I guess I like that it at least pretended to have a feminist message (though it never really built on it), and that the bad guys had understandable motives, but overall, I wouldn't recommend this movie.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 10, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> The entire movie felt very focus-tested, with sex and violence just strong enough to provide an occasional shock, but never strong enough to cause even the faintest whiff of controversy. I guess I like that it at least pretended to have a feminist message (though it never really built on it), and that the bad guys had understandable motives, but overall, I wouldn't recommend this movie.



Well, big-budget action flicks from the big Hollywood studios (Universal, in this case) aren't where you turn to when you want controversy.

I liked it; it was a fairy tale, with fairy tale logic and not a lot of candy coating on things.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 16, 2012)

Saw this movie yesterday, and I have to admit I was pleasantly surprised. Kristen Stewart was actually pretty good in her role, a far cry from her days as Bella Swan. I liked the dwarfs, and kinda wish there were more scenes with them. There were a few funny moments, which was kinda nice to offset the dark tone of the movie as a whole, and while much of it was predictable if you know the fairy tale at all, there were also some things I genuinely wasn't expecting. Some of the stuff they did with the camera was kind of odd and jarring, but I enjoyed the CGI in many of the scenes. I give it a 3.5/5.


----------



## Twilight Flyer (Jun 17, 2012)

My soon took me to see it yesterday for Father's Day and I, too, was pleasantly surprised.  I have never been a big fan of Kristen Stewart, but she was very good in this movie.  And Charlize Theron was awesome as a very unhinged evil queen.   Very much enjoyed it.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 17, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I think it looks a hell of a lot better than *the other Snow White movie* that's scheduled to come out.
> 
> Not that you can necessarily tell based on the trailers, but "Snow White and the Huntsman" looks like it could possibly be good, whereas "Mirror, Mirror"'s trailer is full of lame puns and obvious jokes.



I saw Mirror Mirror and I quite enjoyed it, at least in a lighthearted way. It isn't bad, its not good but its something to do with the afternoon)


----------



## Struddles (Jun 18, 2012)

I was not a huge fan really the only person who was any good in the movie was Charlize Theron as the Queen.  The dwarves as a whole were good but as a Ireth stated above.  Beyond that I felt the rest of the characters were not only predictable but quite forgettable.  I found it to be quite bland though it wasn't terrible the action was alright and I loved the story behind the ruthless Queen it was done amazingly.


----------



## gavintonks (Jun 18, 2012)

The movie is one of the trite formulas that were popular in the 70/80 fantasy genre, where everyone goes on a quest and runs around falling into things and just getting away.
It is so sad when they have budget and all it is is a few key pretty scenes like the raven episode

I thought snow white was going to be taught to fight? well riding around in joan of arcs old armor is not fighting 
very disapointed


----------



## Claire (Jun 27, 2012)

I saw it last night. I thought it was decent. I didn't hate it, but it had potential to be a lot better. I'm sort of indifferent to Kristen Stewart - I don't hate her, but I don't think she's great. She was so/so for me. I felt like she needed to smile once in a while - not that life was all happy for her, but they tried to play up the "she has inner purity and beauty" thing and it seems like a pure, sweet princess wouldn't look like a nervous teenager all the time. Her performance wasn't awful, but it wasn't great either.

Chris Hemsworth, on the other hand, he can be my huntsman any day. (oh, did I say that in my outside voice?) 

I didn't expect much of the movie, so I wasn't disappointed really. But it could have been a heck of a lot better.


----------



## JonSnow (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I can sum up the movie pretty quickly... mediocre acting, nice CG, shallow plot with terrible dialog, and overall mildly entertaining.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Jun 27, 2012)

I went to the midnight premiere a few weeks ago and saw it. Overall, I have to say I was pleased, but as others have stated, it could have been a lot better.

What I did like:
It was an overall decent way to revive an old fairy tale.
The badass evil army at the beginning. Didn't you see their armor? IT WAS AWESOME!
The troll was also quite badass, wish there was more of it.
Chris Hemsworth is one of my favorite actors, so it was nice to see him in it.
Some parts of the film were hinting towards some dark and gritty fantasy, but not enough to really move you.
Charlize Theron stole the show, but I would have liked to see the Queen in action more, instead of standing there trying to fix her ugliness.

What I did not like:
Kirsten Stewart, while she didn't do a horrible job in this movie, I think shouldn't have been cast as Snow White. She needed to smile a few times or shut her lips, because her teeth were starting to irritate me halfway through the movie. 
How, after how many years of being locked up, Snow White can rally an army with ONE speech, and fight like a trained soldier.
Some things were a bit too contrived for me.

I'd give it a 7/10, worth buying on DVD eventually, but nothing too special.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 28, 2012)

Codey Amprim said:


> What I did not like:
> Kirsten Stewart, while she didn't do a horrible job in this movie, I think shouldn't have been cast as Snow White. She needed to smile a few times or shut her lips, because her teeth were starting to irritate me halfway through the movie.



At least they didn't cast Natalie Portman.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 28, 2012)

Reaver said:


> At least they didn't cast Natalie Portman.



What's wrong with Natalie Portman?


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 28, 2012)

Ireth said:


> What's wrong with Natalie Portman?



I actually liked her as Padme Amidala. But I honestly think that the woman from the Pirates of the Caribbean movies (Elizabeth Turner actress?) would have been a superior choice to both of them. Granted, I haven't seen Snow White and the Huntsman, but it's a fantasy, Pirates was a fantasy. So yeah.


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 29, 2012)

Saigonnus said:


> I don't find Kristen Stewart to be a good choice for the Protagonist, I have never really liked her as an actress and she's definitely doesn't have the "Fairest one of all" down... but likely I will find some excuse to watch it, since I do love the fantasy genre and even the wifey was impressed with the trailer. As most people know (but may not care) that the trailers are always the juiciest bits of the movie and often are the ONLY good parts in a movie, making them flop in the box office.



She is pretty, but when I picture Snow White, I think of innocence and beauty.  Of course, if she is a hardened fighter, innocence is lost.  
Haven't seen this movie yet, looking to see what others thought of it.


----------



## ArelEndan (Jun 29, 2012)

I went to see it mostly because it was a fairy tale and Chris Hemsworth was playing the huntsman. The main thing I was disappointed with was the writing. The special effects were really good, I loved the costumes, and Hemsworth and Charlize Theron were perfect in their roles (even Kristen Stewart wasn't terrible when she had meaningful dialogue). I just wish the writers had paid more attention to patching up plot holes and developing major characters, particularly Snow White's transition from princess-in-the-tower who doesn't know how to hold a sword to someone who leads men into battle. 

That said, I liked it enough that I'll probably go see the next two. They're supposed to focus more on the Hunstsman and a new screen writer has been hired: ‘Snow White and the Huntsman’ Sequel is Moving Forward | Screen Rant


----------



## Reaver (Jun 29, 2012)

Ireth said:


> What's wrong with Natalie Portman?



You mean other than the fact that every time she's on film, you can tell that she's just dying to look at the camera? Watch the first three Star Wars films...watch how much she's forcing herself not to look at the camera.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 29, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> I actually liked her as Padme Amidala. But I honestly think that the woman from the Pirates of the Caribbean movies (*Elizabeth Turner actress*?) would have been a superior choice to both of them.



Keira Knightley.


----------

